# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  Dr. Arocha - Female Hairline, 2048 FUT

## HTinTexas

This woman came to Dr. Arocha because she desired to increase the density in the frontal hairline. She underwent a 2048 FUT procedure. The photos are taken immediately post-op, five months post-op and two years post-op.

You can view the complete album HERE.

----------


## Naceren

I visited other doctors and now I have rich experience. Also, I know, with a lower density, hair can look more lush at the expense of their thickness, they wrote about it. And it is not necessary to rush to hospitals, care is very important. To activate the work of sleeping bulbs, a lot of people use special hair masks, home and purchased, which activate the follicles.

----------

